# Interviewing Canon at NPE 2015



## Abn0021 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's a plastics conference, and Canon Virginia (manufacturing not cameras) will be one of the companies I'll be interviewing while doing video coverage there. Not exactly amazing, but I'm pretty excited. 

Any rumors about injection molds you all would like me to ask?


----------

